# how long does it take for ghostmantis ooth take to hatch at 80f?



## macro junkie (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry if this has already been answered in another thread.but i cant seem to find it when i done a search..i have 4 ghost ooths..how long do they take to hatch?


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe it is 6-8 weeks at 26-28C


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 17, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I believe it is 6-8 weeks at 26-28C


thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 17, 2008)

B) shouldn't take over 6 at that temp!


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 17, 2008)

I wasnt sure i have only bought ooths and i kept it at that temp and they hatched fast but the people i bought them from said 6-8 so im guessing 4-6 then but im not sure


----------



## mrblue (Jun 18, 2008)

mine have so far both taken 28 days at around 30C.

EDIT: just realised you wanted for 80F/26C, i have never hatched them at this temperature so dont know for 100% sure but i would guess around 5 weeks?


----------



## Isis (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine were hatching almost always around 4th or 5th week.


----------

